# power locks



## darksidechaos (Aug 28, 2006)

my 1990 maxima has a slight problem with the power locks. when i get out and lock the doors (the door is open) they lock. but once the door closes, they unlock. it rarely ever stays locked... how can i fix this? is it a fuse or what


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

hmm.
from just your post alone, make sure you are holding the door handle when you are closing the door.

If you simply just lock the door (while door is still open) and then just shut it, the doors will unlock upon closing. But, if you hold the door handle while closing, it'll stay locked.


----------

